# Mermaid Vigilance



## jim garnett (Sep 13, 2009)

I wonder if any of our skippers would like to give their opinion on the dilemma that faced the skipper of the Mermaid Vigilance during hurricane Nate last September.Should a Skipper be held responsible for putting his ship, crew and rescued passengers in imminent danger if he elects to leave 10 oil workers in life raft in mountainous seas.I would certainly not like to be in that position and have to make that decision.It has no doubt happened many times before.In wartime the many sailors were left to drown rather than place the ship in danger due to enemy action and the possibility of large losses to the convoy.The decision then was made by wartime regulations and so individual skippers were absolved from blame.Today the decision is the skipper's alone and as the court case is under way into the above incident I wonder what will come out of it.The skipper is on a hiding to nothing and no doubt whatever happens it will effect the rest of his life.I am only an ex marine engineer,but I feel for this man.Life at the top can be unforgiving.
Jim Garnett


----------

